# FSX System nicht ausgelastet



## Tarfel (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

im Anhang habe ich nen Screenshot. Der Zeigt beim FSX, dass Graka und Prozessor nur ca zu 20 Protzen ausgelastet sind. Und dann ruckelts wie blöd mit 12fps. Was soll das? Was erlaubt sich der blöde PC eigentlich?

MFG

Tarfel


----------



## Pommes (7. Juli 2010)

FSX SP1 drauf?


----------



## Tarfel (7. Juli 2010)

light-clocker schrieb:


> FSX SP1 drauf?


 
Windows 7, i7 860, Hd 5870. Neues System. Immer wenn Windows mir updates vorschlägt installiere ich auch brav. Ob ein Servicepack dabei ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe den Verdacht, als ob nur eines der Vier kerne so wirklich benutzt wird und dann zum Flaschenhals für die Graka wird


----------



## kress (7. Juli 2010)

Beim Spiel sollst du Sp/Patchs installieren.

Ists egal, auf welchen Details du spielst?


----------



## Pommes (7. Juli 2010)

FS X ruckelt eigentlich immer 
Mit dem Patch kann man aber einiges an Leistung rausholen


----------



## Tarfel (7. Juli 2010)

light-clocker schrieb:


> FS X ruckelt eigentlich immer
> Mit dem Patch kann man aber einiges an Leistung rausholen



Ja ok es ich habe sowiso nur die Demo bis jetzt. Aber bei solch einem Spiel sollte das System schon ausgelastet werden. Dann wäre es ja flüssig. Aber wenn der Prozessor nur zu 20 Prozent genutzt wird dann Mahlzeit. Also laut meinem Screenshot einen Kern. Wenn der Patch dieses Problem bereinugt, dann würde ich die Vollversion kaufen.


----------

